# La 'Red Musical' del Hombre Pobre



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2014)

Bueno... acá me traigo un tema que publiqué en otro foro respecto a como hacer un "Network Media Player" (NMP) gastando casi nada y usando las cosas que tenemos en la casa.

*En este otro tema* hicimos mas o menos lo mismo, pero utlizamos una PC vieja que andaba tirada por ahí y le montamos un S.O, Linux, y usábamos el celu o una tablet para manejar el NMP a distancia. El problema con esta implementación es que la mayoría de la gente no tiene NPI de Linux/Unix, lo que sumado a un terror ancestral por usar y aprender un S.O. que no conoce en lugar del famoso y nunca bien ponderado Windoze hace que este tipo de soluciones sea un tanto complicado de implementar.

En esta oportunidad vamos a usar todo lo que tenemos disponible en casa y vamos a gastar algo de U$S 20 en lo que nos falte, así que vamos con la idea de hacer un pseudo NMP para reproducir la música que tenemos en la red de datos de la casa.
*
WARNING:*
La visión de este tema es un poco "audiófila" por el lugar donde fué presentado, pero ustedes son dueños de simplificar la configuración si así lo desean  

*La Red Musical del Hombre Pobre:*
La Red Musical del Hombre Pobre es un intento de  reproducir musica en alta calidad cuando no tenés un sinto o un player  que se pueda conectar a la red de datos de tu casa y decodificar  formatos lossless. Seguro que muchas veces te surgieron estos cuestionamientos:


Cuantas veces quisiste mandar música de la PC al equipo “vintage” (bah…  viejo!) que tenés o uno que vos armaste y nunca pudiste hacerlo por que tenés la PC en otra sala  y no podes cambiarla de lugar para tirar el cable?
Cuantas veces consultaste como  hacerlo y te dijeron que era facilísimo con un sintoamplificador nuevo  con conexión de red, pero tenías el dinero reservado para un gasto mas  importante? 
Cuantas veces consultaste de nuevo y te dijeron que tenías que hacerte  un HTPC con una buena PC e instalarle un montón de programas y configurarlo… y toda la  bola esa, y además no tenías dinero para gastar en eso? 
Cuantas veces te recomendaron que te compraras un sintoamplificador usado que  tuviera conexión de red y decodificara formatos “sin pérdidas”, pero no  te gusta poner el toco y quedarte sin garantía por que te cuesta  conseguir los tejos? 
Cuantas veces te preguntaste si no se podía hacer algo de esto con el  *TV Smart* que te compraste en oferta junto con el *pituto WiFi*, en lugar  de seguir gastando plata en cosas que ocupan espacio, hacen enojar a la  patrona y afectan las finanzas?
Bueno,  ahora vamos a tratar de hacer que tu ampli “vintage” o "hechizo" reproduzca música  vía red usando el *TV Smart *y gastando lo menos posible, pero para esto  es necesario que dispongás de lo siguiente:


Un ampli con preamplificador con una  entrada estéreo analógica disponible (cualquier entrada *AUX* sirve, pero  es preferible una tipo *CD/DVD*).
Un *TV LCD Smart*con soporte de  redes WiFi o cableadas y que esté cerca del equipo de audio. Si alguien  te dijo que no compraras un Smart por que era el dope.... te cuentearon y  ahora estás jodid0, pero no pierdas las esperanzas y leé el manual del  TV.. que si dice que soporta DLNA tenés algunas posibilidades de éxito… y  si nó, vas a tener que gastar mucha mas plata y dejar de leer este tema.
Una PC con *Windows* (ponete contento!!!) donde guardar la música y hacer andar un programa gratuito que le va mandar la música al TV (seguro que ya tenés esta PC).
Una red de datos cableada y/o WiFi, que vas a usar para mandar la música de la PC a la tele.
Hasta  ahora no has gastado nada por que todo esto lo tenés (seguro que sí,  por que si nó, no estarías leyendo esto!) pero no sabés como hacer andar  todo junto… y ahora viene lo único que te va a traer un gasto :

Necesitás  un *DAC *(conversor Digital-A-Analógico) que vá a recibir el sonido digital de la PC y se lo vá a enviar  convertido en analógico al ampli estéreo. Si ya tenés un DAC, seguro que  no estarías leyendo este hilo, así que vamos a suponer que no disponés  de un coso de estos y tenés que salir a comprarlo. Antes que nada, no  salgás a preguntar que comprar así al boleo, por que te van a mandar  como mínimo que necesitás un DAC Magic de Cambridge Audio, que si bien  es muy bueno te va a salir mas caro que el TV y es al reverendo dope  para esta aplicación ya que no vas a usar ninguna de las funcionalidades  “interesantes” que te provee: vos solo necesitás un DAC que reciba una  señal estéreo en formato *SPDIF* y te saque la misma señal convertida a  analógico L y R, está bien? No necesitás control de volumen por que para  eso está la perilla del ampli, no necesitás DSP por que para eso tenés  los efectos que trae el TV, no necesitás los filtros “especiales” de un  DAC sofisticado por que nadie sabe para que son ni para que sirven y si  le hacen bien o mal al sonido. Vos solo necesitás un *DAC que tenga una  entrada SPDIF óptica y/o coaxil y dos salidas RCA, una L y la otra R*.  Esto lo podés comprar en Aliexpress o en Dealextreme por módicos 17  obamas (más lo que se le cante al gobierno agregarle), por que si vas a  MercadoLibre o al otro negocio de la calle Paraná y Corrientes, te va a  costar mas de $800.00 a la fecha de este tema (si lo querés comprar ahí,  entonces dale, pero vas a gastar mas y no vas a tener beneficio extra).  De esta otra forma, por 17 míseros dólares conseguís el bicho, que es  mas o menos como este de la foto, que es el que yo tengo, pero hay  muchos modelos mas y todos son mas o menos del mismo precio.



Este modelo de DAC, que se conoce vulgarmente como “adaptador SPDIF a RCA”, tiene un par de cosas interesantes:


Una de ellas (mirá el cuadradito rojo en la imagen) es que podés  “alimentarlo” desde un puerto USB de los que tiene el TV. De esta forma  el aparatejo se enciende solo cuando encendés el TV, y si nó, está  apagado. Si no tenés un puerto USB libre… no importa, pero vas a tener  que usar el transformador que viene con el DAC e ingeniártelas para  encenderlo y apagarlo si es que te preocupa, como me sucede a mí, el dejar cosas  eléctricas encendidas permanentemente y sin supervisión.
Otra cosa  muy interesante es que este bichito es capaz de reproducir hasta una  señal SPDIF de 24 bits y 96 kHz, que aunque no le vas a encontrar  diferencia con la calidad CD, te permitirá reproducir música grabada de  esa forma, aunque no en esta aplicación que estamos haciendo.
También vas a tener que comprar un par de cables:


Uno para conectar el TV al DAC, que puede ser coaxial o TOSLINK (que es  una fibra óptica), pero para saber bien vas a tener que mirar atrás del  TV, buscar un conector que diga algo como “Digital Audio Out” y fijarse  que tipo de “ficha” tiene. Si es una RCA hembra, el cable que usa es  coaxil, pero si es un cosito cuadrado de plástico con un hueco al medio,  es un conector TOSLINK. Si tenés dudas, preguntá en el foro.
​

Y  otro cable para conectar el DAC al ampli, y este debe ser un RCA-a-RCA  estéreo (el que tiene dos fichas RCA en cada punta, una roja y otra  negra o blanca) a menos que tengás un amplificador precolombino que use  fichas DIN.
​ En total no deberías gastar más de 10 obamas en cable (y si lo pedís a China junto con el DAC no deben ser ni tres obamas).

Y…???? Ahora vamos a jugar con la PC un rato para que pueda mandarle la música al TV.

*Primero y principal*,  debés tener la PC conectada a la red de tu casa, cosa que seguro que es  así por que si nó, no podrías estar leyendo este tema vía web.

*Segundo: *tenés  que instalar un software que sea capaz de enviar la música de tu PC al  televisor por medio de una cosa que se llama _*DLNA*_. Si buscás en la web  sobre “*dlna Server*” vas a encontrar una parva de programas gratuitos y  pagos para usar, pero si averiguás sobre que hace el DLNA vas a ver *que  no puede mandar la música en cualquier formato*, ya que solo soporta MP3,  WMA, AAC, LPCM y un par más, pero no se banca FLAC ni esos  formatosque vos te  gustan y que son “comprimidos sin pérdidas”. A vos te interesa que se  envíe esa música en un formato como los que vienen grabados los CD de  audio normales o los DVD Audio, es decir, que el software te descomprima  los FLAC y lo mande por la red en formato *PCM*. Y resulta que esto no lo puede hacer  cualquier programa, así que nosotros vamos a usar un reproductor  multimedia muy bueno y conocido que se llama *foobar2000*. Este soft es  gratuito, y si aún no lo tenés y querés ver lo alucinante que puede  configurarse, te recomiendo *leer este tema*. El problema con esa  aplicación del foobar es que buscan usarlo como reproductor de alta  calidad y convertir la PC en una suerte de media player conectado  directamente a tu equipo de audio, y eventualmente controlada a  distancia. En nuestro caso a la PC ni la vamos a tocar (ya que dijiste  que no podés moverla de donde está) ni vamos a tirar 20 metros de cable  para que llegue el sonido al equipo. Entonces hay que configurarla para  que tome tu música en FLAC o el formato que sea, la convierta en LPCM o WAV y la envíe al TV  para que este la re-envíe al DAC y de allí pase al ampli. Para lograr  esto, hay que agregarle un plug-in al foobar2000 que se llama *foo_upnp*, y  que convierte al reproductor en un Servidor DLNA de música (pero igual  podés seguir usándolo para reproducir música en la PC), con la capacidad  para hacer todas las conversiones que sean necesarias (si no sabés como  instalar un plugin del foobar2000*, *usá Google ).

Bueno, ahora que ya tenemos el foobar instalado con su plugin foo_upnp, vamos a configurar la cosa para que trabaje:

Antes que nada, hay que abrir la configuración del foo_upnp, que la encontrás en la barra de menú del foobar haciendo esto:



Y te va a aparecer esta pantalla:



Vos  solo necesitás, por ahora, que corra solamente el servidor DLNA, así  que seleccioná *Basic Settings* en el árbol de la izquierda y asegurate  que el _Media Renderer esté detenido_ (si no lo está hacés clic en el  botón Stop Server correspondiente, el de abajo), y que el *Media Server  esté andando* (si no lo está hacés clic en el botón Start Server  correspondiente, el de arriba). Esto queda así para siempre a menos que  cambiés la configuración.

OK, ahora, en la pantalla que sigue  (*Content* en el arbolito), vamos a configurar que es lo que te va mostrar  tu TV cuando se conecte a este servidor:



Fijate  arriba, tiene que estar marcado *Show Playlists* (el TV te mostrará los  playlists que hayas creado), *Show Media Library* (que te muestra toda la  biblioteca de música que tengas), Allow album art streamimg (que te  permite ver la imagen de tapa del CD si es que el TV soporta mostrarla) y  *Submit playback statistics* (para que puedas ver por donde va la  reproducción del tema… pero no siempre lo admiten los TV cuando el  foobar hace la conversión de los FLACs a LPCM). Además, si sos de pausar  la música por tiempos largos, entonces marcá la opción *Allow clients to  pause streaming indefinitely*.

Por ultimo, vamos a configurar  como va a trabajar el foo_upnp cuando le pidas que te mande un archivo, y  para esto andá a la opción *Streaming Profiles* del árbol de la izquierda  y te va a aparecer esta pantalla:



Como  esta ventana de configuración es MUY poderosa, vamos a tocar solo  algunas partes que te permitan empezar a escuchar música en el equipo  con la máxima “calidad” posible, y si esto pinta bien, tal vez mas tarde  veamos como configurar el software para que también puedan recibir  música los teléfonos celulares Android de tu casa.

Para configurar esto, tenés que mirar los dos cuadrados rojos en la imagen, y asegurarte que lo tuyo quede TAL CUAL está ahí:


El cuadrado de arriba te permite definir cuando querés que el foobar  haga _transcoding_ a MP3 de la música (convierta cualquier música que  tengas a MP3, excepto la que ya tenés en ese formato). Esto es muy bueno para los  celulares pero no tan bueno para tu “audiofilia”, así que si lo  configurás como dice ahí, nunca va a cambiar nada a MP3.
El  cuadrado de abajo, así como está en la imagen, le dice que convierta a  LPCM cualquier cosa que no sea un MP3, un WMA, un AAC o un M4A, por que  estos es capaz de decodificarlos el TV, y además te ayuda a no  sobrecargar el funcionamiento de la red WiFi si tu Access Point o Router  no es muy bueno.
Hay mas cosas para tocar en esa pantalla, pero ya  es suficiente para esta primera explicación, así que no vamos a hacer  mas lío por que ya tenemos lo que queremos. *Ahora le damos OK al botón  de abajo, minimizamos la ventana del foobar… y dejamos la PC  encendida!!!!*

Ahora vamos a probar si funciona lo que hemos  hecho, _pero solo con el TV antes de conectar el DAC_, es decir, vas a  escuchar la música por los parlantes de la tele. El problema es que no  puedo darte detalles particulares de cómo hacer la conexión de tu TV al  servidor DLNA, por que cada marca de TV tiene una interfaz de usuario  propia para hacerlo, pero yo te voy a mostrar unas fotos de mi TV y vos  vas a leer el manual del tuyo y ver que podés lograr (normalmente todo  esto es fácil de hacer… si sabés que botón apretar en el control  remoto ).
Yo tengo un TV Smart LG, y para conectarme al servidor DLNA  hay que apretar el botón *FUENTES* (SOURCES) en el remoto, lo que te dá  esta pantalla (a veces hay que esperar un poco hasta que barra la red  buscando fuentes remotas):



Fijate  que el cuadro rojo te muestra donde apareció el marcianito del foobar.  Te movés con el remoto hasta ahí y le das OK, con lo que pasa a esta  otra pantalla:



Ahora  el foobar te muestra lo que elegiste antes, te acordás? Las playlists,  la biblioteca y en mi caso los streams, pero es algo que está en beta.  Elegimos las Playlists y te muestra esto otro:



que  son las playlists que tengo definidas en mi foobar, así que nos movemos  hasta una de ellas y vemos que hay para reproducir ahí:



Y  le damos play al tema que quieras para comenzar la reproducción ahí  (cambié de playlist y el tema por que la foto que tomé de ELO salió con  el flash al medio y ya estaba escuchando otra cosa):



Como verás, con el control remoto del TV podés manejar los botoncitos del reproductor como en cualquier media player.

Claro,  tenés que tener el TV encendido para hacer todo esto, pero comparado  con lo que gastaste, vale la pena, y no hay que perseguirse con que le  pase algo a la pantalla por dejarlo encendido, por que al ratito se  activa el protector y queda algo así dando vueltas por la pantalla:



Llegado este  punto, y si conseguiste que el sonido salga por los parlantes del TV ya  estás en condiciones de conectar el DAC al tele y al ampli, que lo podés  hacer siguiendo este esquema:



Para empezar la prueba y ver que tal va, lo primero que debés hacer es *BAJAR EL VOLUMEN DEL AMPLI AL MINIMO*… está claro? La salida del DAC es bastante grande y si no bajás el volumen a cero te podés llevar puestos los baffles.

Luego  encendés todo y seleccionas en el ampli la entrada donde conectaste el  DAC, y no te preocupés por que no suena nada, ya que tenés el volumen  del ampli al mínimo y todavía no le estas enviando sonido.

Ahora  tenés que decirle al TV que mande el sonido digital al DAC y no al  amplificador interno del televisor, y para eso no te lo puedo decir yo  por que también es diferente para cada TV y marca. Si te fijás en la  primer foto de mi TV, vas a ver que también hay un recuadro verde claro  que dice *“Altavoz Exterior”*… bueno, esa es la idea que tiene LG de  mandar el sonido digital al DAC y que en tu caso puede decir cualquier  cosa haciendo referencia a los propios parlantes del TV, así que buscá  como cambiarlo a donde corresponda para que la señal vaya al DAC.

Una  vez que lograste esto, reproducí un tema de la playlist o la biblioteca  y comenzá a subir el volumen del ampli muy lentamente hasta que tenga  un volumen que te agrade… y tratá de marcar o recordar donde pusiste la  perilla del volumen para comenzar siempre ahí cuando usés el TV para la  música. Es muy probable que tengás que mover la perilla a diferentes  lugares de la escala de volumen cuando escuchés de CD o del TV, sobre  todo si has usado una entrada tipo AUX y no una entrada CD/DVD. Si esto  te molesta, me decís y te explico como corregirlo con 10 centavos de  dólar, pero hay que saber usar un soldador, o le podés pedir a alguien  que haga el parche en las fichas RCA por vos.

Si te funcionó el  engendro y ahora podés disfrutar de toda la música de tu PC en el ampli  de tu casa, me doy por satisfecho y me quedo contento.

Que la fuerza te acompañe…

*PD:* Si en lugar de un amplificador viejo o DIY tenés un sintoamplificador, el asunto es más fácil, por que vas a usar el DAC del sinto enviando por SPDIF la señal del tele al sinto directamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2014)

*! Muy claro y detalloso ¡*, gracias* "EZ"*


----------



## analogico (Dic 27, 2014)

que es el "*dope*"?

otras teles  si tienen salida de audio rca 
()



como soy aun mas pobre
 un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




con unas modificaciones se trasmite  inalambrico el audio via fm   al radio vintage ()
 y los archivos se guardan en un pendrive o se conecta el pc al trasmisor


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> que es el "*dope*"?



"Al dope" = "Inútilmente"


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 22, 2021)

Me viene al pelo la data, dado que mi padre quiere conectar un equipito 2.1 y no tiene entrada óptica. Y claro, es la única salida de audio que tiene ese TV (tras una discusión en casa, por no leer el manual, diciendo que las entradas de sonido roja y blanca junto a la azul, verde y roja eran salidas XD).

dope es un anagrama de jerga bien argentina XD, claro, en otros países si lo toman por el anglinismo seria droga, drogarse (por eso, estar dopado), o tonto,imbecir, baboso, como dicen en Los Simpsons .


----------



## unmonje (Jul 22, 2021)

No sé si llegué a entender totalmente el concepto largamente explicado del excelente Doctor Z, pero creo que en casa tengo una versión ultra simplificada de eso, para escuchar música desde la PC, hacia a donde se le ocurra a uno, sin tanto implementación intermedia, sacrificando un poco el lossless , eso si .
Se trata de éste adaptador que transmite o recibe segun donde se conecte el cable.
Compre 2 y cumple con lo básico, por ahí le puede servir a quien como en mi caso, no disponen de tanto tiempo o dinero para implementar algo del estilo del Doctor.
Lo dejo por aquí, por si a alguien le interesa.-
Es muy económico, y como yo detesto los *TV Smart*, me incliné por este camino. ( Tengo la idea de que  *"Lo que hace de todo, tal vez no haga nada bien" *Como en mi caso.)
Lo uso para pasar a *mp3* el audio de la TV  o viceverza.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 24, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> No sé si llegué a entender totalmente el concepto largamente explicado del excelente Doctor Z, pero creo que en casa tengo una versión ultra simplificada de eso, para escuchar música desde la PC, hacia a donde se le ocurra a uno, sin tanto implementación intermedia, sacrificando un poco el lossless , eso si .
> Se trata de éste adaptador que transmite o recibe segun donde se conecte el cable.
> Compre 2 y cumple con lo básico, por ahí le puede servir a quien como en mi caso, no disponen de tanto tiempo o dinero para implementar algo del estilo del Doctor.
> Lo dejo por aquí, por si a alguien le interesa.-
> ...


Tampoco tengo un Smart TV, y lo mismo, paso música por la PC con un equipito Edifier rescatado, que estoy muy conforme con el. Si no adquirí uno es debido a que procuro no gastar por gastar (evaluo si se justifica), y sigo tirando con un TV de tubo de 32 con un adaptador de HDMI a RCA donde conecto un reproductor de bluray con un puerto usb.

Aunque pegue un salto respeto a visionado de películas más allá del TV mencionado, pero ese es otro tema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2021)

No se enrosquen con mi propuesta, lo importante es ver el contexto de uso.
Cuando publiqué esta idea, era por que mucha gente tiene un TV y un equipo de audio juntos; y en un lugar diferente de donde tienen la PC para trabajar o divertirse. La idea era precisamente esa, usar la PC desde su ubicación (por ejemplo en el escritorio) y usarla como fuente de música descargada para reproducirla en el equipo de audio que está en otra sala.
En la actualidad, con Spotify, Tidal, Youtube y otros haciendo streaming a precios muy razonables, ya no hay tanta necesidad de esta propuesta ni de un TV Smart por que usando un Chromecast conectado al TV ya tenes solucionado el 90% del problema.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 24, 2021)

A ver, el uso de un adaptador sigue sirviendo, es más, en epocas de bolsillos flacos y que se quiere conectar el antiguo pero funcional equipo de música al Smart que no tiene salida de audio RCA y por ende no se puede (o no conviene) adquirir uno nuevo, viene al pelo, de manera que la propuesta sigue estando (al menos en parte) en boga .
Es parte de la creatividad de como remediar las cosas y no castigar a la billetera en el proceso . A mi me viene al pelo para hacerle la gamba a mi padre . Como también es parte de los debates a diversas propuestas, cosa de no cerrarse en una sola opción (o un punto de vista propio)

En estas cuestiones a menudo se me dan dicotomias con gente que va por el cambio del aparato, que considera que arreglar, reciclar, recuperar y/o adaptar es una tontería. Yo siempre les argumento que el ahorro de mi postura es más que notable y para que cambiar si se puede recuperar.

Claro, luego el tema se desvió un tanto si valía la pena o no hacerse con un Smart, pero bueno.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Claro, luego el tema se desvió un tanto si valía la pena o no hacerse con un Smart, pero bueno.


Es que lo de si vale la pena o nó es relativo.
En casa tenemos dos TV SMART, uno del 2012 (Philips) y otro del 2014 (LG)..arcaicos para los estándares modernos. Ninguno tiene actualización de firmware ni se le puede agregar funcionalidad nueva...y las que tienen están tan desactualizadas que son casi inútiles. Pero cuando mi esposa los compró, eran mas baratos que los no-SMART y venían en 12 o 18 cuotas sin interés, que con la inflación los convertían en ofertas irresistibles.
Los dos siguen funcionando perfectamente para la propuesta de este tema aún cuando las apps integradas no sirven para nada...
Vos verás...


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 24, 2021)

Bueno, si, es relativo, si, estamos de acuerdo, la cuestión es subjetiva, va en cada uno y como cada quien lo evalua a la hora de realizar un gasto.
Esas cosas en general las respeto (y de vez en cuando me toca lidiar con uno que me juzga diciendo que debí de comprar un TV a un proyector XD y estamos en la misma, puff, uh otro que me sale que como puede ser que siga usando uno de tubo, 0 en tolerancia y respeto para tipos como esos hacia los puntos de vista de otros XD ).




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que lo de si vale la pena o nó es relativo.
> En casa tenemos dos TV SMART, uno del 2012 (Philips) y otro del 2014 (LG)..arcaicos para los estándares modernos. Ninguno tiene actualización de firmware ni se le puede agregar funcionalidad nueva...y las que tienen están tan desactualizadas que son casi inútiles. Pero cuando mi esposa los compró, eran mas baratos que los no-SMART y venían en 12 o 18 cuotas sin interés, que con la inflación los convertían en ofertas irresistibles.
> Los dos siguen funcionando perfectamente para la propuesta de este tema aún cuando las apps integradas no sirven para nada...
> Vos verás...


Mientras sirvan y estes conforme con ellos, todo bien . De última, a veces vienen aparatos que les pueden agregar más funciones donde es más barato hacerse con uno que con un nuevo TV (una especie de modernización), pero bueno, de vuelta, va en cada uno. Yo pense en hacerme con uno, pero al final, tiro con los pendrives


----------

